# Gov. Deval Patrick proposes major cut in aid to Massachusetts cities and towns



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

BOSTON - Gov. *Deval L. Patrick* on Friday said he would propose a 7 percent cut in a major account of local aid for cities and towns.

During a speech in front of the Massachusetts Municipal Association in Boston, Patrick said he would propose $833.9 million in unrestricted local aid for the fiscal year that begins July 1. He said this is a $65 million reduction from the current amount of $899 million.

Patrick also proposed several measures to save money for cities and towns, including a bill to require eligible municipal retirees to enter the federal Medicare system.

Gov. Deval Patrick proposes major cut in aid to Massachusetts cities and towns | masslive.com


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am glad he is cutting state aid. The town I work in and the town I live in each get less than 4% of their operating budgets from state aid. Why should *I* be paying for the shithole cities like Lawrence, let the residents of each city and town pay for their oen police/fire/ems/schools etc.

I say when the state gets rid of Willy Lantigua and company, maybe we could revisit state aid

Some cities get over 50% ov their operating budgets from state aid. I would be more than willing to cut all my state taxes and raise my property taxes, at least I know it is going to *my* hometown police dept.

Let each city/town take care of itself. Most of these cities and towns are in trouble because of mis-management


----------



## irish529 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait a minute...How can there possibly be a need for a major cut in aid??? Didn't Devil and all those generous politicians just take a $300 pay cut? I thought for sure that kind of bold move would surely free up tons of money for public safety....:stomp:


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Shame, shame, shame on anyone who voted for him and for all our unions that endorsed him!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

BIG IRISH said:


> We all know who voted him back into office. ALL of the friends of Chuck Turner and Dianne Wilkerson. ALL of the teet suckin scumbag gangbangers, weed smokin project rats, baby's mama's, methadone clinic junkies and ALL of the fuckin piece of shit liberals from Cambridge and Northampton. I just hope some of theses cities/towns can survive without having the Sheriffs patrol their areas. Stay safe.


my screen just melted


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

firefighter39 said:


> Shame, shame, shame on anyone who voted for him and for all our unions that endorsed him!


You forgot about those who voted for Cahill to steal votes from Baker. If any asshole voted or supported these two jackasses, they need to STFU and not bitch. You had your chance, live with your disaster.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Cut state aid? Just f****** great! This fool Deval gives millions to some fraud energy company and now the good hardworking citizens of this are going to see their cities and towns suffer financially. When will the politicians learn it's not THIER money...it's OURS!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats it!! I'm moving!!..:stomp:


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> You forgot about those who voted for Cahill to steal votes from Baker. If any asshole voted or supported these two jackasses, they need to STFU and not bitch. You had your chance, live with your disaster.


Speaking of Cahill, has he switched back to a Dem yet????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My local taxes should pay for my local services.

My state taxes should pay for my state services.

My federal taxes should pay for my federal services. 

This debate shouldn't even be taking place.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

ArchAngel2 said:


> Thats it!! I'm moving!!..:stomp:


AA2, The grass might seem greener elsewhere...I'm still trying to figure out where


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> My local taxes should pay for my local services.
> 
> My state taxes should pay for my state services.
> 
> ...


That is simple and how it should be. We all know that is just right wing extremist talk, though.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> The Patrick/Obama/Turner/Wilkerson followers are the ones HAPPY to have less public safety !!
> 
> Don't cut their welfare though.... oh don't touch THAT!


They'll turn eventually, just wait until michelle gets barack to take over snack food industry and regulate it to death making their ho-hos more expensive. Although this is Massachusetts, so deval will probably just give them a pay increase to cover the additional costs.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

trueblue said:


> AA2, The grass might seem greener elsewhere...I'm still trying to figure out where


At a secluded log cabin, deep in the woods, with sandbagged windows and a large cache of assault rifles and ammo.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

He decreases local aid, but increases school aid. Smoke and mirrors...


----------

